# So annoyed



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I am literally so annoyed. Some arsehole smacked into the back of our car last week (Mrs is pregnant so was pissed off to say the least). The car was a write off. To top it off, the driver that hit us, was uninsured so we get literally the value of the car at scrap+1 years premiums...which was £130+£500.

Had to dip into savings to get a new car...so all told...£2000 spent to get a new car. I am mostly pissed off that the insurance company and police won't chase the drivers that hit us, and that our savings (outside of PMs) were drained to get us a family car that will suit us. 

Now bereft of monies for the month and relying on my foraging and tinned food to last. So drying up my prepping supplies on top. If I find the ****er that did it...he won't be driving again to say the least.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry mate that sucks. Especially that no one will track them down. Glad you had the savings. My understanding is the majority of Americans don't have that kind of savings. Good luck on the baby!



nephilim said:


> I am literally so annoyed. Some arsehole smacked into the back of our car last week (Mrs is pregnant so was pissed off to say the least). The car was a write off. To top it off, the driver that hit us, was uninsured so we get literally the value of the car at scrap+1 years premiums...which was £130+£500.
> 
> Had to dip into savings to get a new car...so all told...£2000 spent to get a new car. I am mostly pissed off that the insurance company and police won't chase the drivers that hit us, and that our savings (outside of PMs) were drained to get us a family car that will suit us.
> 
> Now bereft of monies for the month and relying on my foraging and tinned food to last. So drying up my prepping supplies on top. If I find the ****er that did it...he won't be driving again to say the least.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Sorry mate that sucks. Especially that no one will track them down.


But, but....... you gotta consider criminals have feelings too............. oh, and more rights than you do.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> But, but....... you gotta consider criminals have feelings too............. oh, and more rights than you do.


 Ouch!! a little salt in the open wound? Funny but still OUCH


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

What about your insurance company...they are not going to pay?

And If you make sure he does not drive again... I am betting the police will track you down.......


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> What about your insurance company...they are not going to pay?
> 
> And If you make sure he does not drive again... I am betting the police will track you down.......


Insurance paid out for the cars scrap value + 1 year premiums. Pretty much how it is if an uninsured driver hits you. If it was an insured driver we'd have driven off with a car that was 1-3 years old instead of 9 years old and over 100k on the clock.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I will add we have stripped the old car of usable parts (took off the tyres, spare wheel, battery, radiator, brake pads as they were less than 3 months old, exhaust as that was less than 8 months old, and took everything from the inside which had value like the stereo, floor mats, gearstick knob, all the bulbs, all the fuses). We will now be arranging for a scrap merchant to pick it up and will get a further £130 for it which will pay for the tax for 6 months on the "new" car. 

All the bits we salvages will go towards spares and repairs for this car and/or my families cars. Bulbs and fuses are always useful, the battery has life for a mobile home or caravan or even for the car in an emergency. And the exhaust can be cut and welded should it be required.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

So then....what I am reading here, is that your prepps are coming in to play here, you had prepped and bought food for the unexpected, you will now eat that food! you also had money put aside for an emergency, and you used it to buy another vehicle! See what I'm getting at? prepps don't always have to be for the end of the world! Shit just hit the fan for you didn't it?!?! you see, there is some good that came out of this!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ What jro1 said. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

There really are many different fans that many different kinds of shit can hit.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

jro1 said:


> So then....what I am reading here, is that your prepps are coming in to play here, you had prepped and bought food for the unexpected, you will now eat that food! you also had money put aside for an emergency, and you used it to buy another vehicle! See what I'm getting at? prepps don't always have to be for the end of the world! Shit just hit the fan for you didn't it?!?! you see, there is some good that came out of this!


You know something? You're alright, jro1.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that is why we prepp so we can have provisions for times like this. build your prepps up again. it did you well. and getting even with the driver wont do good for you, your bride or baby. just smile because you had to make it through. 
the case for prepping


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

shotlady said:


> that is why we prepp so we can have provisions for times like this. build your prepps up again. it did you well. and getting even with the driver wont do good for you, your bride or baby. just smile because you had to make it through.
> the case for prepping


::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

jro1 said:


> So then....what I am reading here, is that your prepps are coming in to play here, you had prepped and bought food for the unexpected, you will now eat that food! you also had money put aside for an emergency, and you used it to buy another vehicle! See what I'm getting at? prepps don't always have to be for the end of the world! Shit just hit the fan for you didn't it?!?! you see, there is some good that came out of this!


I understand your thought process but in my never humble opinion, the this is bullshit

I prep for times when the rule of law does not apply, I call BS when law does apply and people get away from personal responsibily because do laws.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not sure I quite understand! I thought the whole reason for prepping was to prepare for the unexpected, regardless of the type of situation?!?!
The OP was probably preparing for something worse, however a slight bump in the road caught him off guard and he was able to bounce back because he was prepared in some way!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

This is certainly a prep for the unexpected, just frustrating is all. Had the driver had insurance, we'd never have had to spend out to buy a new car (well not yet anyway). We also wouldn't be eating through the months supply of tinned food we had just in case (I do have a freezer, and we're supplementing the tins with this stuff, and foraging for nettles, dandelions and edible flowers to add variety and nutrition to the food as well). 

By the end of the month, nearly all of the tinned food will be gone, the freezer empty and the dried goods gone. At the end of the month, will spend out to restock and put some money in savings again to start that again.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

You can probably take them to court as a civil matter. 

If there is a requirement for liability insurance and the other driver doesn't have it....

BTW: Sounds like you have done a great job stripping your old vehicle.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

trouble is finding the person...they gave fake details and a fake ID. Not going to be easy to track down. And there is still more we could strip but just couldn't be bothered!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was hit by an uninsured motorist while waiting for a stop light to turn green. The had nothing to attach, no money, no home (renters), and both cars were totaled. My insurance covered the car and up to $25000 in medical. That lasted long enough for two of the three cat scans and some care after the accident. After the insurance ran out I went through two 401Ks with cat scans, intermediate treatment, and then I had two surgeries to correct nerve damage to my right lung and right arm. I had disability insurance on the home and that kicked in after the first four months. It has been eight years since that happened and I am still disabled although I firmly believe that I will recover from all this stuff. 

If I hadn't been prepared I would not have a home - instead of moving to a new home and paying it off, I would have no use of my right arm and would be living on only one lung instead of having both arms working and both lungs working. I suppose I could have just given up while I was on Methadone for three years but instead I took myself off the Methadone and convinced my doctor that I needed something I could manage on a day-to-day basis. Now I am completely off narcotics - still take aspirin - and building up my strength so I can actively participate in life. Seven and a half years of doing nothing much at all has a way of making your body less than in the best of shape.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey, I joke about it all the time. I am recovering physically and getting this old body of mine back in shape. I have too much that I want to do to be disabled!

Old SF Guy, I am rarely in enough pain to bother with anything but aspirin anymore. I spend my time working at getting my out buildings completed so I can set up my shop to get back on the projects that have been on hold and to start the ones I have been planning for the last 8 years. It is getting closer every day. I work as hard as I can and feel good about being tired and in a little discomfort at the end of my day. A hot soak in the tub and I am ready to go the next day. I fully expect to be back to my monumentally active self in about two years.


----------

